# Steamboat Tickets



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, good luck. I tried to get some sort of discount for steamboat tickets a couple of weeks ago. No dice. Paid $92/day.

Hey, if anybody who works for Steamboat reads this forum. You might want to know that my wife and I would have skied another day if we could have gotten any sort of discount on your tickets. But because you don't really offer anything, we declined to ski another day. You guys basically lose money all the time because you charge too much on lift tickets.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

To sweeten the deal, I'm offering this totally sweet Pyranha S8 225 in Broncos colors as tradebait.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck!

Your only hope is to find a Copper, Winter Park, or Steamboat employee and 'aquire' either a full comp or a 1/2 price comp. 
As stated in the too many days on your 4 pack-keystone thread, the resorts have cut way back on employee comps.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Call Craig City Hall and inquire about the Craig Ski Club . . .


----------

